# Saw 3D..Featuring LINKIN PARK!



## teqnick (Oct 1, 2010)

Just saw the saw 3d trailer..Correct me if i'm wrong, but isn't Chester in one of those traps?! 35 seconds in


----------



## GazPots (Oct 1, 2010)

Another Saw movie?

Jesus, i thought 6 Star Wars movies was too much. A 7th movie in this series?

How many different ways of people dying can they dream up? 





And yes, linkin park man is in the trap


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 1, 2010)

NO DONT U HURT MY CHESTER JIGSAW YOU BASTARD


----------



## teqnick (Oct 1, 2010)

Haha, I'm really anxious to see how the whole thing unfolds. While much of it still makes sense, I don't see how they can make it all come to a close, ALTHOUGH while typing this, I just thought of something.


John never being the "true jigsaw"?


----------



## Groff (Oct 1, 2010)

Hey look, another "Let's see how much BS we can throw at the screen to make people flinch... IN 3D!" movie.

I actually enjoy the Saw movies for the overall story that's taken place over the films, but this is just kinda  to me... I'm getting sick of 3D...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 1, 2010)

It would be awesome if they made a Saw movie where no one died. That would show everyone


----------



## teqnick (Oct 1, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> It would be awesome if they made a Saw movie where no one died. That would show everyone



Have all this dialogue and have a bunch of people in one trap. Before they're supposed to die, the actual lights turn on and the "trap" ceases to function..

Everyone is let off like it's an amusement park ride...laughing.


----------



## synrgy (Oct 1, 2010)

I kinda sorta dug bits and pieces of a couple of these movies, but then a couple of friends and I went to see Saw VI in the theater last year, and MY GOD that was one of the worst pieces of crap I think I've ever had to endure.. Dunno if I'll bother with this, even in the spirit of the Halloween season..


----------



## ittoa666 (Oct 1, 2010)

This movie looks like bad.


----------



## leandroab (Oct 1, 2010)

Lol what a piece of shit!

First SAW movie: Awesome.
Second one: Awesome.
Third one: Uh.. that was ok..
Fourth one: zzZzzZz..
.
.
.


Eighty-seventh one: Wow they killed that guy with a paper clip and a speedo? That's awesome!


----------



## Origin (Oct 1, 2010)

I stopped caring at 2, but I saw 3 (AHAHAHAH catch that? Ohhhh fuck that wasn't that funny) and it was alright for an 'I just want to watch people die for 2 hours okay' afternoon. 

4, 5, 6, 7....yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah.  Eh

I despise 3d movies, which kind of detracts from my will to see it as well. Poo >_<


----------



## josh pelican (Oct 4, 2010)

Not only is the rapist in Linkin Park, he's in your Saw movies.

I bet the rapist is really Jigsaw.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 4, 2010)

Wow, I just saw that. Therapist. The rapist.

I'm never seeking help for any mental disorder


----------



## josh pelican (Oct 4, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Wow, I just saw that. Therapist. The rapist.
> 
> I'm never seeking help for any mental disorder


 
An album cover? or anal bum cover?



leandroab said:


> Eighty-seventh one: Wow they killed that guy with a paper clip and a speedo? That's awesome!


 
I didn't know they were getting MacGyver to star in any Saw movies! That's awesome!


----------



## leandroab (Oct 4, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> I didn't know they were getting MacGyver to star in any Saw movies! That's awesome!



MCGRUBER!


----------



## Bungle (Oct 6, 2010)

teqnick said:


> Correct me if i'm wrong, but isn't Chester in one of those traps?!


Yeah he was in Crank and Crank 2 as well.


----------



## Sippin40oz (Oct 30, 2010)

Chester from linkin park being tortured on film? Can you pre order the tickets?!


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 30, 2010)

Origin said:


> I stopped caring at 2, but I saw 3 (AHAHAHAH catch that? Ohhhh fuck that wasn't that funny) and it was alright for an 'I just want to watch people die for 2 hours okay' afternoon.
> 
> 4, 5, 6, 7....yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah.  Eh
> 
> I despise 3d movies, which kind of detracts from my will to see it as well. Poo >_<



 on all counts.

They may have achieved a sense of continuity to the movies with such a long series, but seriously, they lost any semblance of a coherent and reasonable plot when they started going back and adding to/changing things from previous movies in the second and third movies 

It went from fiendishly believable to utterly ridiculous.


----------



## teqnick (Oct 30, 2010)

From what i've heard, the 3d version of this "Saw: 3D" sucks donkey balls just from a viewing standpoint. As far as the story, the critics reception has been pretty good so far. I iwould love to see it tonight, but everywhere nearby only has it in 3d ...fail


----------

